# unteachable



## Vanda

_Lá vem_ eu com aquelas perguntinhas indecentes!

Tá, sabemos todos o significado de *unteachable*, o que eu procuro é uma única palavra que traduza a idéia, não precisa necessariamente de ser uma tradução do inglês.
unteachable = indócil, incapaz de receber ensino ou conselho. (Michaellis)

Por exemplo, numa frase como esta:   _But you are no longer growing if you are unteachable,_
que palavrinha nossa englobaria a idéia toda? Não gostei de indócil neste contexto e não queria uma locução.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Nossa Vanda! Difícil essa hein!
Unteachable, poderia ser trazduzido como arisco?
Mas não teriamos uma definição exata.
Não tem nenhuma palavra no português que signifique: alguém difícil de receber ensino.
Seria um Cabeça-dura? Que já não é uma palavra só!
Ai que dificil!


----------



## coquis14

Vanda said:


> _Lá vem_ eu com aquelas perguntinhas indecentes!
> 
> Tá, sabemos todos o significado de, *unteachable* o que eu procuro é uma única palavra que traduza a idéia, não precisa necessariamente de ser uma tradução do inglês.
> unteachable = indócil, incapaz de receber ensino ou conselho. (Michaellis)
> 
> Por exemplo, numa frase como esta: _But you are no longer growing if you are unteachable,_
> que palavrinha nossa englobaria a idéia toda? Não gostei de indócil neste contexto e não queria uma locução.


* Vanda *, *unteachable *não tem termo equivalente no espanhol e acho que é mesmo em português ,sei que estou arriscando.Tivemos essa discussão no fórum español-inglés , talvez seja-lhe útil.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Vanda

Droga, o inglês é tão mais prático, faz o que quer das palavras! Como o Frabroso eu bem que queria 'inventar' um i_nensinável_. Usei aprenda para be teacheable e na frase acima optei por (...)     parou de crescer _se não quiser aprender_.
Mas que ainda queria que tivéssemos uma palavra pra isso, ah eu queria!


----------



## uchi.m

Não sei o porquê, mas me lembrei do Dom Casmurro--- a personagem, não o forero, hehe 

O Houaiss diz isso de _casmurro_:

■ adjetivo e substantivo masculino 
*1*    diz-se de ou indivíduo teimoso, obstinado, cabeçudo 
*2*    diz-se de ou indivíduo fechado em si mesmo; ensimesmado, sorumbático 

Não sei se ajuda!

Uchi.m


----------



## Outsider

Indomável? Selvagem?...


----------



## andre luis

Inensinável.
Ver em HTML


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Ai! Mentira que essa palavra existe!
Pena que não consigo abrir links aqui!


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda said:


> Droga, o inglês é tão mais prático, faz o que quer das palavras! Como o Frabroso eu bem que queria 'inventar' um i_nensinável_. Usei aprender para be teacheable e na frase acima optei por (...) parou de crescer _se não quiser aprender_.
> Mas que ainda queria que tivéssemos uma palavra pra isso, ah eu queria!


 
Vanda,

Vou colocar mais um complicador: o _inensinável_ que você procura refere-se ao objeto do ensino, não a quem aprende. Não sei se me fiz entender: o sujeito (o aprendiz) é que é indócil, cabeçudo, indisciplinado; não o assunto tratado.

De acordo com o que entendi, quem é _unteachable_ não é a matéria, o assunto, a disciplina, mas aquele que a ela se submete como aprendiz...

Mas desde que li pela primeira vez a pergunta, fiquei com vontade de dizer: que perguntinha, hein???!!!

Abraço,

Denilson Laranjeira


----------



## Vanda

Uma daquelas palavras adaptadas pelo pessoal; ainda não está dicionarizada e, pelo tipo de texto, parece que a pessoa fez como eu gostaria de fazer - mas não posso, não  no texto em que trabalho no momento - cunhou a palavra. (refiro-me ao link sobre inensinável)
Wamorzinho, diferentemente do 'empreendedorismo' que já é amplamente aceito/usado na língua, esta outra,_ inensinável _não caiu no uso ainda e você a encontrará nalgumas poucas referências, muitas delas no reino da literatura (ah! se meu texto fosse literato!) e outras no reino da psicologia.

edit: Sim, eu sei Denilson, estamos nos referindo à pessoa. Afinal é um daqueles  assuntos para administradores; dos gurus famosos da área, com suas opiniões e achados maravilhosos (?) sobre como se deve comportar para alncançar o sucesso.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda,
Você certamente já deve ter pensado nisso, mas....
"E você estacionou se resolveu parar de aprender". ou
"... você parou no tempo se não quer/quiser mais aprender".

Acho que uma palavra só não existe para expressar _unteachable_.


----------



## thiagolb

Literalmente, as palavras *indócil* e *indomável* são corretas. Mas você quer uma palavra mais usual, de uso comum? Se for assim, parece que não existe.

Mas eu usaria *indisciplinável:*adj. 2 gén., que se não submete à disciplina;
indócil;
desobediente.​(Fonte: http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/dlpo.aspx)

Só para contribuir com o _brainstorming:_Esse menino é um *nó-cego* mesmo. [= É impossível lhe ensinar bons modos.]
Esse menino é muito *tapado.* [= Não entende nada do que lhe explicamos.]​


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, obrigada a todos pela 'inundação' cerebral.


----------



## Outsider

Outra: inatingível.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mais duas:

Teimoso
Obstinado

(As achei _via_ Espanhol, claro). 

EDIT: Já estavam no post #5. 

EDIT #2: Achei "*obcecado*" também:


> adj., *que tem a inteligência obscurecida*;
> cego de espírito;
> contumaz no erro.
> © 2008 Priberam Informática, S.A.




Sds.


----------



## Macunaíma

Que tal _recalcitrante_? 

_Indúctil_ (parece ótimo para quem já tava achando _indócil _demais...)? 

_Refratário_?

Tem uma mais fácil não?


----------



## Benvindo

... o que eu procuro é uma única palavra que traduza a idéia, ... 

- - -
Sugiro "ineducável" (impossível de ser educado, segundo o Houaiss), com "educar" no sentido de transmitir conhecimentos, não somente bons modos!  Procurei "ininstruível", mas não está dicionarizado.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Vanda said:


> Wamorzinho, diferentemente do 'empreendedorismo' que já é amplamente aceito/usado na língua, esta outra,_ inensinável _não caiu no uso ainda e você a encontrará nalgumas poucas referências, muitas delas no reino da literatura (ah! se meu texto fosse literato!)


Vanda publique seu texto!
Inensinável tem que ir para o dicionário!Rsrs


----------



## thaismonteiro

Cabeçudo realmente seria ótimo! ahahahaha


----------



## coolbrowne

Mas, _data venia_,..





WAMORZINHO said:


> Ai! Mentira que essa palavra existe!...


Em minha modesta opinião, um único _link_ (linque?), mesmo que seja para uma tese de doutorado (!) está longe de ser qualificação suficiente para "existe"


----------



## thiagolb

Bem, que existe, existe, pois alguém a criou. Pode não ser dicionarizada, mas é uma palavra perfeitamente plausível.

O problema é que, por não ser de uso comum, não está estabelecido se *inensinável *qualifica a pessoa que se tenta ensinar ou o objeto do ensino.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

thiagolb said:


> Bem, que existe, existe, pois alguém a criou. Pode não ser dicionarizada, mas é uma palavra perfeitamente plausível.
> 
> O problema é que, por não ser de uso comum, não está estabelecido se *inensinável *qualifica a pessoa que se tenta ensinar ou o objeto do ensino.


É o mesmo com "_unteachable_", né?

Nossa! Meu post 500!


----------



## Benvindo

[thiagolb] ... Pode não ser dicionarizada, mas é uma palavra perfeitamente plausível ..

Concordo com a observação do Thiago. É o mesmo caso de _imexível_. Quando essa palavra foi falada pelo então Ministro do Trabalho Rogério Magri, do governo Collor (que começou pelos idos de 1990) o ministro foi objeto de chacota geral e taxado de ignorante. Não quer dizer que não o fosse, mas lembro que na época circulou que Antonio Houaiss teria dito que a palavra segue estritamente as normas de derivação do português. Hoje a palavra está dicionarizada no Houaiss, e datada de ... 1990.


----------



## Outsider

Ainda assim, das traduções mais literais, por mim perfiro a sua sugestão de "ineducável".


----------



## uchi.m

Oi!

Ó outra: _inaclimável_ (essa eu tirei do baú )

Uchi.m


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo, *Outsider*


Outsider said:


> Ainda assim, das traduções mais literais, por mim perfiro a sua sugestão de "ineducável".


*Benvindo* trouxe uma solução elegante, dentro dos requerimentos (lembrar a pergunta original da *Vanda*), e que não precisa de desculpas nem piadas para justificar. O que mais pedir?

Meus cumprimentos!


----------

